# Greek yogurt



## cookiebear<3 (Aug 2, 2013)

IsIs it okay to share my lime flavored greek yogurt with my boys? It is flavored with "less than 1% lime juice concentrate"
Help! I'm getting looks of why aren't you sharing


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

Unfortunately citrus isn't good for male rats. If you check on google it can explain more, but I'll link you to where you can read up more: http://www.ratwhisperer.net/2013/06/male-rats-and-no-oj-rule.html#.VfSCPp2eDGc


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

Yeah citrus can give male rats cancer but if you gave them normal yogurt than they would be very happy as almost all rats love it.


----------



## cookiebear<3 (Aug 2, 2013)

I wasn't sure if concentrate would still have the D-limonene. They stick their noses up at vanilla! I opened vanilla up for them but they only wanted my lime. Silly ratties


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

Mine love strawberry best. I make mine own, using plain low fat yogurt and frozen berries (sometimes nuts)-makes a yummy frozen yogurt type thing. Second favorite is when I make yogurt, frozen banana's, chocolate and hazel nuts. Super yummy for all of us.


----------



## cookiebear<3 (Aug 2, 2013)

Do you put the berries in whole or use a food processor?


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

I think it would be safer to give them plain greek yogurt, but also be aware it has a higher protein content than most yogurts.


----------



## cookiebear<3 (Aug 2, 2013)

Actually that's what I'm going for! They're little bubs on adult oxbow so I'm trying to find their favorite protein suppliments


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

cookiebear<3 said:


> Do you put the berries in whole or use a food processor?


I toss all into the food processor so it comes out like a soft frozen yogurt. Really tasty and healthy for both me and the rats.

If you don't have a food processor, I'd probably do plain yogurt and then fresh chopped up fruit which is tasty as well. Sprinkle a little nuts or grapenuts over it.


----------

